# Ko Olina beach shade?



## chileaquiles (Jun 11, 2013)

We own at Ko Olina and are currently at Ko Olina.  One of my owner request has always been to add additional shade for the beach (lagoon).  We have tried to use an umbrella in the past and security has stated it can't be used due to the winds.  Same reason they gave me of why they dont have umbrellas on the beach.  :annoyed:

Went for a walk today and to my surprise in the lagoon in front of the disney resort, a bunch of umbrellas. So now i am 

Why can Disney have umbrellas on that lagoon?  Why can the lagoon in front of the condos have palapas?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2013)

How about a beach tent?

$39.89 at Target - http://www.target.com/p/9-x-6-x-68-...391118&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=14391118


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd be asking why it's okay for other resorts on the lagoons and not okay for Ko 'Olina, too.  It's a very good question for the resort GM but an even better one for your BOD.  This info is from the Ko 'Olina resort page on my-vacationclub.com, under the Owners tab:



> *Ko Olina Beach Club Vacation Owners Association Board of Directors*
> 
> Mark Stevenson	President
> Craig Simpson	Vice President
> ...


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 11, 2013)

I would love to see options for shade available at the Ko'Olina lagoon. I don't last very long in the sun! It would greatly increase our enjoyment of the beach!


----------



## rpgriego (Jun 11, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd be asking why it's okay for other resorts on the lagoons and not okay for Ko 'Olina, too.  It's a very good question for the resort GM but an even better one for your BOD.  This info is from the Ko 'Olina resort page on my-vacationclub.com, under the Owners tab:



GREAT advice!


----------



## larryallen (Jun 13, 2013)

The beach is a public beach so I do not believe the Marriott employees have any say-so over what you have on it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 13, 2013)

larryallen said:


> The beach is a public beach so I do not believe the Marriott employees have any say-so over what you have on it.



But if other resorts along the lagoons are allowed to put up semi/permanent shade structures like the palapas mentioned, then the BOD if asked should look again into options and whether any prior restrictions have been lifted.  If I was an owner I'd at least want them to see what's possible and figure out the costs.


----------



## applegirl (Jun 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear this! We have a request in for an exchange here and our son is very fair skinned, can't just be in the sun for hours and hours.  I can't imagine how a hotel can tell you to not have beach umbrellas.  If it a public beach as stated above, they really can't enforce this "request" can they?


----------



## Southdown13 (Jun 13, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> How about a beach tent?



A few years ago I put up one of these at the lagoon beach in front of MKO and security came over and made me take it down. I mentioned that I thought the beaches were public, and he told me that the lagoons in this area were under a development association for Ko Olina, and they had their own rules and regulations. I don't know if this is true and never researched it.


----------



## chileaquiles (Jun 13, 2013)

I sent an email to the BOD per Susan advice but I haven't heard back yet.  I will post their response once I receive it.  

There is some shade on the edge of the lagoon on the grass from the palm trees depending on where the sun is.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 13, 2013)

I am a fair skinned redhead and go to KoOlina every year
No problem with shade at the pools, always sit under the palm trees in the grass portion around the lagoon.  Nice and relaxing and not broiling hot, still always use an SPF50 sunscreen
You will see local families having picnics under these palm trees on the weekends


----------



## slum808 (Jun 13, 2013)

Southdown13 said:


> A few years ago I put up one of these at the lagoon beach in front of MKO and security came over and made me take it down. I mentioned that I thought the beaches were public, and he told me that the lagoons in this area were under a development association for Ko Olina, and they had their own rules and regulations. I don't know if this is true and never researched it.



Ko Olina is a unique beach in Hawaii. There was no beach before the developer created it, but once he did it needed to conform to public access laws. Not all the sand you see on a beach is public. Public land is suposed to be 12 ft from the high water mark. So where the largest normal wave on the highest tide touches land, that is the boundary of public private land. 

In Ko Olina's case the city may have made consessions to the association in return for maintance and upkeep. The public restrooms and beach is kept clean by dues from the association. The association also does parking control and security. 

The beach rentals in Lagoon 1 are are outsourced by Disney to a private company. This may have shifted liability away from DVC and on to the private company renting out the umbrellas. So DVC makes money off the rent and reduces liability.


----------



## applegirl (Jun 14, 2013)

chileaquiles said:


> I sent an email to the BOD per Susan advice but I haven't heard back yet.  I will post their response once I receive it.
> 
> There is some shade on the edge of the lagoon on the grass from the palm trees depending on where the sun is.



I appreciate you doing this and keeping us informed.  I am so bummed by this news I am considering canceling our exchange request!!!  We just can't broil the kids in the sun all day!

Janna


----------



## larryallen (Jun 14, 2013)

applegirl said:


> I appreciate you doing this and keeping us informed.  I am so bummed by this news I am considering canceling our exchange request!!!  We just can't broil the kids in the sun all day!
> 
> Janna



Could always use a combination of sun screen, hats, cover-ups, etc... when you use the beach. Otherwise go to the pool. It works for some people.


----------



## Chrispee (Jun 14, 2013)

Or you could always walk a couple hundred feet to the public lagoon or the lagoon in front of the Ko'Olina Beach Villas.  In fact, the Ko'Olina Beach Villas lagoon has a few large permanent umbrellas if you get there early enough.


----------



## cp73 (Jun 14, 2013)

applegirl said:


> I appreciate you doing this and keeping us informed.  I am so bummed by this news I am considering canceling our exchange request!!!  We just can't broil the kids in the sun all day!
> 
> Janna



Hi Janna,

Don't do that!! I know you will love Ko Olina...You have a couple of options: They rent lounges that have hoods on them (not sure what they are called); go to the pool area for part of the time plenty of shade there and your kids will love that because they have a great slide at one of the pools; and as was suggested just walk over to one of the other lagoons and bring an umbrella. Its not far at all. Just about another 200 yards. All the lagoons are similar. In fact some have better fish in them for snorkeling. I always seem to swim in at least 2 or 3 of them each trip on different occasions.


----------



## chileaquiles (Jun 14, 2013)

Janna,  I agree with CP73 i wouldn't cancel your exchange.

Here are some pictures.

Lagoon 3 in front of the Marriott timeshare resort.  2 options for shade.  1. grass under a palm tree. 2.  rent the cabana with the hood for $30 (blue & white in the picture)





Lagoon 2 in front of the Condos. 2 options for shade.  1. grass under a palm tree 2.  Palapas





Lagoon 1 in front of Disney and Marriott Hotel.  Marriott on the left.  Consistent with no umbrella and able to rent the cabana. Disney in the middle with umbrella.  When i asked about the cost, to my surprise.  It is complimentary to folks staying at Disney.  





No reply yet from the board


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 14, 2013)

applegirl said:


> I appreciate you doing this and keeping us informed.  I am so bummed by this news I am considering canceling our exchange request!!!  We just can't broil the kids in the sun all day!
> 
> Janna



Sit under a palm tree, you,re in Hawaii!!!


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 14, 2013)

Disney has pixie dust!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 14, 2013)

pharmgirl said:


> Sit under a palm tree, you,re in Hawaii!!!


I agree and love to sit under a palm tree too even with a little beach chair, if there aren't any around.  They can hardly stop you from using that.

We saw locals sitting on the grass on a big beach towel under a palm tree too in a lagoon that wasn't in front of the Marriott or the Aulani Resorts.

However, it is very hot during the day, even with a big sun hat on, to walk from one lagoon to the other and that was in March when we had lunch at the Disney Aulani.


----------



## crf450x (Aug 26, 2013)

Now that there are umbrellas in use at Lagoon 1 where Aulani is, can and do they still restrict the use of umbrellas in lagoon 2, 3 & 4?


----------



## slum808 (Jun 3, 2017)

Just checked in to Marriott Ko Olina and there was a flyer in our welcome packet for Beach umbrella rentals. It says introductory offer $25/day. I saw maybe 30 on the beach with two loungers. 

https://goo.gl/photos/7uE3NmDv8qkn2UJM9


----------



## chileaquiles (Jun 3, 2017)

Was there for spring break this year and they had moved the cabana to the grass so even less shade available.   Towards the end of the week we saw them setting these exact chairs and umbrella up for the pictures.  When I asked they said it was something new they were going to start offering.  I thought it would be at a set place on the beach since I would think they need some sort of cement block to keep the umbrella from flying off.  That was the reason they kept saying people couldn't use there own umbrella. Based on the flyer it seems they are putting it where you want. Are they or is it a set place?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## slum808 (Jun 3, 2017)

They have them preset in a grid on the left half of the beach. The original beach chairs and on the left. I'll try and snap another picture when I'm down there next.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 8, 2017)

Just closing the loop on this. There are four rows of 10 umbrellas. I called the number on the flyer at 930 and they said I reserved the last umbrella in the front row. If you have young kids like us you'll want a front row so you can sit under the umbrella while they play in the waves. I tried to dig my hand in the sand to see what they were anchored to but it was too deep. Very sturdy. 

https://goo.gl/photos/oVkMMeMdm78u8bwd9


----------



## spaulino (Jun 8, 2017)

I saw this post on facebook and they now have this umbrellas at the lagoon for rent. It's $26 per day but some people say sometimes they offer $18 for half a day. That seems inexpensive if you really plan to be there most of the day... and I"m comparing that rate to resorts in Waikiki where we had to rent umbrellas more than $30 a day...


----------

